# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Pijn op de borst

## kiwija

hallo, ik ben kim.
ik ben 29 jaar en heb sinds een paar maanden flinke pijn op de borst wat
"doortrekt" naar mijn keel, kaken en rechteroor!
eerst leek er een systeem in te zitten zo ong. om de drie weken kreeg ik het.
maar de laatste tijd heb ik het vaker!
het gekke is dat ik het altijd heb, als ik in rust ben zeg maar.
dus ik zit s'avonds op de bank ofzo!nooit bij inspanning.
heeft iemand enig idee wat dat zou kunnen zijn, of heeft iemand misschien dezelfde ervaring?

grt. kim.

----------

